# Mpg???



## GTOhhh (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey guys... im looking to buy an 06 GTO within the next couple months... it's probably going to be my everyday car for a few months (until i buy a junk car to drive to work)... im hearing they average about 13MPG...ouch!... does this seem accurate?


----------



## darinhead (Nov 29, 2006)

That seems very low. I have an 06 6MT and have been averaging about 17mpg in mixed driving. I managed almost 20 on one tank when I made an effort to keep the rpms low to conserve gas. I haven't been on any long road trips in the goat yet but I understand mid to high 20s can be expected, again, depending on driving style.


----------



## madkat (Jul 20, 2006)

Last week I averaged 27 on a long road trip, cruise set very little change in forward speed..

My city driving I average about 16 - 18 depending on how much I want to put my foot into it.

12,000 miles on her, she is just getting broke in!.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I am not REALLY worried but after my oil change (only my 3rd tank so far), I dropped from 14mpg to around 10mpg...I can't explain it unless something is up with my calculator or Shell "V Power"...I just did an oil change (Mobil 1 5W30 and K&N Oil Filter)...first oil change...car has 1200 some miles...
Bill


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

I have an '06 A4. I get around 14-16MPG in daily driving, which is about a 80/20 mix of city/highway. Best I've ever gotten on a long trip was 20.5MPG. That's with the auto, and never really dipping below 75mph. I still think they guys talking about 28mpg around here are exaggerating a little. Matter of fact, I'll buy a beer for the first guy that takes a picture of his info center showing 27+ MPG.

I don't know if it's entirely related to air density or not, but when it gets cold [under 30F] around here, I get about 1.5MPG less than when it's warm. It's especially surprising because when it gets warm is when I get a little frisky on the gas.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

I get 27mpg from Akron to Cleveland everytime keeping the average around 65-70 mph.
Granted I am a little easier on her than most, but I average about 17-20 in the city.
In my mixed driving I get about 20-22mpg.... that's with 27K miles on the car.

Tanktronic, I have driven from Akron to Columbus multiple times in cold weather and still gotten at least 26 mpg (keeping it under 80 of course). That's approx. 120 miles.
I also have an M6.


----------



## lhernandez (Apr 11, 2007)

*06 Gto*

I don't know where people out there are coming up with these crazy MPG readings, but I can tell you this. If it gets more that 15 MPG hwy and 14 MPG street, it's not a 06 GTO. Simply put.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Traffic _kills_ your average MPG in these heavy-assed things.

I have over 102k miles on my '04, my average is in the high 18 mpg range.

See the full report here: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12192


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

Lhernandez you must be romping on your a lot. I average about 18- 20 and am driving all highway to work everyday about 10 miles. I have seen it go as high as 22 when I am cruising to Dallas going about 70-75


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*i average 12-14mpg, it has gone as low as 10 in L.A. traffic!
i have yet to take it on a long drive but im guessing that number would go up on the hwy.
does the brand of gasoline make of difference?*


----------



## GTO8 (Feb 20, 2006)

End of March went on vacation from Grand Rapids, MI to Myrtle Beach, SC.
Took the Goat and was very happy with gas mileage. 06/A4 Averaged 23MPG
running 75-78mph. It went down to 20 in the mountains.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I get 17 to 18 MPG in mixed driving. Just did a 250 mile road trip at 80 mph the whole way -- and got 23 MPG.


----------



## UF GaTOr (Apr 4, 2007)

I just made two consecutive weekend trips from Columbia, SC to Orlando, FL and averaged 23.5mpg. This was with the cruise at 80mph and interstate driving the whole way. I get about 18 in the city, but my 'city' driving is probably only 50/50 city/hwy compared to people in larger towns that deal with actual gridlock. The car currently has less than 5k miles on it.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

My first night with the car i averaged 7 mpg.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

2005 M6. I consistantly get 15-18MPG out of a tank local driving, some launches and aggressive driving involved, some sitting in Atlanta traffic, some highway. On trips where I drive 80MPH on cruise, I get 24-26MPG depending on hilly or flat highway.


----------



## 04m6gto (Feb 4, 2007)

*good mpg*

i've got an 04 m6 i live in columbus ohio and i just took a trip to florida and back.i was getting this is no joke it got as high as 32mpg on exxons 93 oct gas going 70mph with 15000 on the clock it drove great and very comfy too .


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Country road driving @ 19+ MPG.

2005 GTO M6, 19,500 miles


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

5 miles from work. I accelerate very quickly on the way there. My average is 13mpg, and that is when its warm out. In the winter I get 12mpg. I get about 230 miles out of a tank of gas. $3.10 a gallon for Premium today in Indiana. Ouch. On a recent 220 mile highway trip I got 23.5mpg. That still isn't good in my opinion. My Vette would get 30mpg on a 150 mile trip to Chicago. But "If you wanna play, you gotta pay."


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

21-22 MPG in the winter; 23-25 MPG in the spring/summer. 6 speed manual.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

16-18 mixed driving. This thing becomes more efficient the faster you drive. I've seen fuel consumption in the mid 20's in the 70MPH range, at 85-90 I'm seeing high 20's low 30's. Don't understand it myself, as drag exponentially increases with speed, meaning I should be getting a worse MPG average at higher speed. I guess the engine is most efficient at that speed range.

It's an 06, 6M.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I get pretty solid 17s out of my A4 LS1.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Fuel milage, can't say about the 5.7 or 6.0 with the auto. I have a new 06 with the 6M and 18's at just under a 1000 miles on the clock. Bought it new on 3/15 with 289 miles on it because it came from an out of state dealer willing to cut a deal to my local dealership that I couldn't refuse. One of the two car jocks sent to get it were luck enough to drive it 200 miles before I did. Currently into the 3rd tank using Exxon 93 octane. All my driving has been mixed city/ highway/ back country roads. First tank was 16.7 MPG followed by 17.5 MPG. Currently the trip computer is showing 17.9 MPG for this tank and has dipped to 17.4 if I've been slowed by a string of close traffic lights or rush hour BS driving (this tank-o-fun juice, MPG would go much lower if more time was spent in poor traffic conditions). I've read in this forum that MPG has improved after 5K or so miles. Not unusual to see an increased MPG after break-in and tire wear because frictional loads decrease. 

I adjusted the tire pressures with a digital gauge to the door plate spec between the first 2 refueling stops. The dealer prep had them too low and even for front & back pressures. The 18's have slightly less foot path in contact with the road then the 17's and require a higher pressure in the rear set (39 PSI) than the front set (33 PSI). I believe the 17's require the same pressure of 30 or 35 PSI for both F&R. This probally doesn't mean much for MPG like the difference between the auto and manual trans or more likely how the car is driven. Fuel and engine lube quality do affect performance and overall MPG consumption. Below is a whole lot of bla, bla, bla, based on oil and my experience as a consumer and operating engineer.

Normal driving I tend to take off easy because the TC sucks the fun out of it and jump on it in 2nd and 3rd before easing it thru 4th, 5th and 6th to the speed I want to run at (usually going thru the shifting motion while slowing down with my foot out of the throttle). Once in 6th the RPM for most speed zones (or my normal 10 MPH above) are between 1100 to 1600 RPM on my tach unless I'm on the interstate (then its about 2000 to 2200 RPM for the same 10 MPH over posted). At 40 MPH its more like just above idle and for speeds below that I'm running in a lower gear then 6th (dawgin it below that is just unhealthy for the engine and power train components). In the 40 to 50 MPH speed range, once in a while I need to shift into 5th or 4th for power on grades or putting it thru curves. I can't resist using the engine and torque to power thru or up. And then some times I can resist just going full tilt and blowin the carbon out its tail..... that's when its sick wicked fun to drive the goat!!!!

Now in compairison, my wife's 06 FWD Torrent gets just under 18 MPG for the same type driving (pig in a pot) and my everyday driver, 99 Grand Prix gets 21.7 MPG. Both run on the cheep "GO" juice and lack the thrill & sound of mashing the pedal to the floor like the GTO. Fact is the GP is only half the fun (=nofunatall) and the Torrent is a supermarket hauler for socker moms that don't want to look like total geeks in minivans (keeps the Goat away from parking lot door dingers).

A word on lube oil for whatever its worth and maybe someone can fill me into what I haven't read to change my mind. I've read some pros and cons on using Mobil 1 in the LS2 engine. I haven't read anything so far that I would declare as engineering fact that the Mobil 1 product shouldn't be used. If someone has facts, like, the TBN of the oil or the oils additives leach out under extreme temps or pressures and attack the bearings and journals or cylinder surfaces because of dissimular metals used in the construction of the block and heads from the crank, con rods, cams, etc., then I could understand why. Without firm facts like that I strongly believe in using Mobil lubes like the 5W30 Mobil 1 recommended by GM for the GTO's LS2 engine. I've used Mobil oil in all the GM cars and trucks I've owned over the years and never had oil related engine problems (83 GMC K-2500 put 148,000 miles on it & still own it, 87 Chevy Z-24 my wife ran up 134,000 miles before donating it, my 91 S-10 Blazer has 220,000 miles & still own it and my 99 GP has 102,000 miles and its my daily driver). Also never had a problem with the trucks I've traded in over the years (00 Chevy S-10 extreme pick-up with 52,000 miles traded in, in 2003, for an 03 Trailblazer that we ran up 55,000 miles before trading it in for the 06 Torrent last year). GM has spent more time in researching what works best with the components they manufacture then anyone else. With that said, after an engine or power train has been modified, that might not be true anymore because the load curve on the OEM manufactured components have changed and they are now under increased operating stress. I don't have any professional experience working on auto engines except doing the P&M stuff and repairs I choose to do, which are most as long as I don't have to crawl under the car (read it as no exhaust system repairs). 

I also base my opinion on spending 32 years as a licensed engineering officer in the US Merchant Marine. The last 23 years I worked on a class of container ships that were propelled by a single, direct coupled 7 cylinder 28,200 Shaft HP, 2 stroke, twin turbo with controlled water temperature inter cooling, crosshead type diesel engine, cylinder dimention 900mm (35.4" or 3 feet) bore and 2750mm (108.3" or 9 feet) stroke. This engine is a stroker and like most maxed out engines has its own component failure problems. All are related to the max firing pressure load of 124 bar (app 1800 psi over a 3 ft diameter piston crown) on the cylinder head, cylinder head studs, piston and cylinder liner. It doesn't matter big or small, you can't get around the weight to horsepower ratio and its effect on material fatigue over time. However, none of its problems were bearing or bearing journal related even under the extreme loads this 800 ton engine opeates under. For 22 of its 24 years in nearly constant 24/7/365 (about 180,000 running hours) operation around the oceans of the glode, the oil used is Mobil and was only changed once. Its a system that holds 28 tons of oil, a 5 chamber self cleaning filter and has a centrifuge that runs 24/7 to seperate out the impurities. Oil is added by hundreds of gallons at a time when needed due to engine casing leaks (built by Hundai so what can I say) and more often by what is lost in the centrifuge process. We also had 3 bullet proof 1000kw generator sets powered by Danish built MAN B&W Holeby. They are 6 cylinder 4 stroke single turbocharged diesel engines putting out 1700 BHP with 280mm (11") bore and 320mm (12.2") stroke. They were installed at a million buck each in 1990 to replace Yanmar diesel engines the ships were built with in 1984. The Yanmar engines had a tendency to throw parts pretty frequently. Kinda tough engine, they would stay running and keep the generator on line producing power with 1 of the 6 cylinders completely gone while the con rod rotating back and forth sticking out from the engine bedplate. Usually when this occured, the engine wouldn't shut down remotely and it made walking by to shut one down from the engine side a challenge. Yea, we used Mobil oil products in this engine, same as its replacement, the MAN B&W engine. Difference is the MAN engines are still running without a single failure after 17 years and some 100,000 operating hours. These engines only go through a major overhaul every 20,000 hours (the equalivant of 2 1/4 years of 24/7 operation). Again, no oil changes but the oil is run through a centrifuge to remove the carbon by products of combustion. Paper filters are changed every 500 hours, but not the lube oil. Oil is added by the 10's of gallons every couple of days depending again on casing leaks and mainly centrifuge operation. I don't work for Mobil, but I've never been let down by their lube products, in both professional and personal use. Hopefully someone has enginering details as to why its not a good product for the LS2 engine?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I drive 80 miles highway round trip a day. (04 6spd) Looking yesterday it's average is 20 mpg. I don't think that's too bad, but it stays in 6th most of the trip.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree with you on the Mobil 1...have been using it since buying my LS1 Corvette in 2001 and used exclusively in my 2002 Avalanche and Mazda 6 when I had them...I have NEVER had any problems with Mobil 1...My LS1 Corvette gets an easy 18 in the city even with the occasional romp on the loud peddle... ...the LS2 gets less but it is still brand new and I love this car...I may be changing out from the Shell "V Power" gas...I initially tried it due to an article I had read about Top Tier gasolines in Car&Driver a while back but I remember even with my Bonnevilles (92&99) I seemed to get less fuel economy with Shell than with other branded gasolines...I agree that many of the different gasolines are similar but believe the ADDITIVES are different...read great things about Techron (Chevron and others) but don't see it around here much...perhaps Marathon with its STP additives might be something...I have used BP with not much better results than Shell...Clark and some of the "smaller" brands have given me better mileage with no reduction in performance (seat of the pants anyway) as long as I look for a dealer that is rotating their stock often and I don't see a truck delivering their load just before I fill up...


Bill


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I average 18 mpg with my '06 A4 and hit 19-20 on long interstate trips with the cruise on.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

My 06 m6 gets 18 around town (below 4K) and 26 on the highway (80+ with air).


----------



## Old Goat/New Goat (Oct 30, 2006)

*Island mileage*

06,M6. I get between 11 and 12 around town. (1/2 the island roads) and 16 and 17 on longer trips. (20-30 mi) I usually have the a/c on a low position. Using Shell 93 / 10% ethanol. Once in a while every 3 RD. tank or so I fill up at COSTCO 93. No additives and has the 10% ethanol also. Always shift high enough to avoid that dam 1-4 crap.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

I drive approx 70 miles per day. 50 of those are on the interstate between 80-90mph. I have been averaging right around 20mpg with only 4,000 miles on the car.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Before my mods, I was getting 19mpg in a 60/40 city/hwy mix and around 24mpg on long distance trips, averaging about 75mph. I now get about 14 city/hwy and 21 long distance. The more time you spend in stop and go traffic, your milage will drop drastically. (M6 '05, 28,000 miles)


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

tanktronic said:


> I have an '06 A4. I get around 14-16MPG in daily driving, which is about a 80/20 mix of city/highway. Best I've ever gotten on a long trip was 20.5MPG. That's with the auto, and never really dipping below 75mph. I still think they guys talking about 28mpg around here are exaggerating a little. Matter of fact, I'll buy a beer for the first guy that takes a picture of his info center showing 27+ MPG.
> 
> I don't know if it's entirely related to air density or not, but when it gets cold [under 30F] around here, I get about 1.5MPG less than when it's warm. It's especially surprising because when it gets warm is when I get a little frisky on the gas.


i'd almost agree with you but i did once see a 26.0 mpg picture. i feel like anything better than 23 mpg is straight up bogus. i have tried different driving techniques, different gasolines, different oil manufacturers without much success. my average is around 18.4 mpg by the computer. compare it to the 93 buick roadmaster driven the same way over the same course i may get about the same gas mileage. 22 gallon tank versus 18 gallon tank and i can drive maybe 1-2 days longer with the 22 gallon tank before a fill-up. mine is an 06 m12 with 14k miles on the clock running castrol syntec 0w 30. the buick is a 93 with 181k miles on the clock running the exact same syntec as in the poncho. my gas mileage has yet to improve from the "break in" point that everyone talks about and i am still waiting for that "increase" in power although the engine does seem most "free"(read noisier). honestly never bought the car thinking about gas mileage. i was just thinking of this is one of the few rwd v8 vehicles out there that i got an opportunity to test drive so it's worth my time to purchase. on 89 octane i got roughly the same amount of mileage. i normally run 93 in the poncho and 87 in the buick. i did 89 on two tanks. i did find out that some "cheap gas" gas station offered some very long lasting 93 octane. very strange and the only time i could have said that octane affects gas mileage. as far as the issue of the oil i feel like as long as it fits in the gm 4917m or whatever spec they want then it's great. one has to do a serious analysis of the failure mechanism of the engine/engine part and have some repeated time trials/failures to prove that right. was it oil starvation or was it really the additives in the oil that allowed the bearing to seize or was it excessive clearances? i've read something about a german castrol being better in the additive department than mobil 1. i dunno where i can get that except germany so i haven't followed that up. with 28 tons of oil i don't think i would change the oil every 3 months or so either. not trying to knock anyone or start a war or any sort. use what you feel most comfortable with. i did enjoy the post by red beard that's probably why i'm ranting over oil in a MPG topic. so my mpg is about 18.4 with 30 miles one way driving and about 24 miles being highway and the rest with exactly 6 stop signs/redlights. i haven't seen too much mileage difference for 6th gear and 4th gear but as long as you're not lugging your engine i think you'll be fine. just drive ...


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

koman said:


> honestly never bought the car thinking about gas mileage. i was just thinking of this is one of the few rwd v8 vehicles out there that i got an opportunity to test drive so it's worth my time to purchase. on 89 octane i got roughly the same amount of mileage. i normally run 93 in the poncho and 87 in the buick. i did 89 on two tanks. as far as the issue of the oil i feel like as long as it fits in the gm 4917m or whatever spec they want then it's great. one has to do a serious analysis of the failure mechanism of the engine/engine part and have some repeated time trials/failures to prove that right. was it oil starvation or was it really the additives in the oil that allowed the bearing to seize or was it excessive clearances? i've read something about a german castrol being better in the additive department than mobil 1. i dunno where i can get that except germany so i haven't followed that up. with 28 tons of oil i don't think i would change the oil every 3 months or so either. not trying to knock anyone or start a war or any sort. use what you feel most comfortable with. i did enjoy the post by red beard that's probably why i'm ranting over oil in a MPG topic. ...


Koman... read your relpy and had to smile. I fully agree about oil selection and I agree on failure analysis for auto/ truck engines, its not worth spending the time or money to know what caused a failure. 

Large engines like the ones I've worked on are a bit easier on the eye to see what went wrong and our PM schedules dictate disassembly, cleaning, measurements, reassembly or renewal and documentation of all moving engine components. Each replacement part has to be independently tested & stamped with an date & serial number approval by a classification sociaty before its sent to a ship for use and the parts come with documentation or they can't be used. Actually almost every piece of machinery and system on an ocean going commerical ship is inspected by teardown or PDM (predictable maintenance like vibration analysis or thermal imaging), which is another form of wns magic that I don't fully agree with all the time. I've had metalurgical testing done on several parts over the years and its been on the money. It has to be because the industry is regulated by the US Coast Guard and American Bureau of Shipping, so if or when a failure occurs, the first thing that's fixed is the blame. 

Thanks for the heads up on runnning cheepo petrol products. I've been tempted as the prices are rising faster then the river does during a huricane storm surge. Chucks Town is a great place to be. Spill a beer for me at the Southern Bell if ya'll get the chance. My last "boat" the Sl Achiever (957 feet long, 110 feet wide and weighs in fully loaded at 89,000 tons) calls at Wando once a month. Fact, Wando (dead cow) was my last port of call before retiring. 

German Castrol,,,, dunknow? Do know oil companies produce their products all over the world with the same formulations. That said they can differ slightly if substitute additives are used due to supply and procurement issues impacting production schedules.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Spill a beer for me at the Southern Bell if ya'll get the chance.


I've handled that already.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Tanks brother!!:cheers


----------



## Bertich (Mar 7, 2007)

I just got back from a 500mile trip to Arizona. I had my cruise control set at 80 for about half the trip and 90 for the last half. I got 21.1 mpg. my daily comute is about half city and half freeway and i average about 14. I dont drive the car really hard but I do put my foot in it once in awhile. Not bad for a car with over 400hp.


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have gone through 3 tanks now, 17.5 MPG all three tanks, and im at 470mi. Luckly my daily commute is 15 miles round trip, Country roads / town roads (Read 35-55 mph with stop signs). I did buy the car thinking about gas mileage. 
Thought "With THIS much power, who cares...."

FYI- Mazda Mazdaspeed 3 = 20-27mpg and not nearly as sweet :cool


----------



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

*for giggles...*

Next time you're at a stop light, change your readout to show instantaneous MPG, then when it turns green floor it and watch your reading. It's a hilarious 1mpg OR LOWER. Part of me wants to drive all the way down to the desert in Nevada or something, and test out this theory - if I only get 1mpg at full throttle, wouldn't I run out of gas in 17 miles? That would be awesome....


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

lhernandez said:


> I don't know where people out there are coming up with these crazy MPG readings, but I can tell you this. If it gets more that 15 MPG hwy and 14 MPG street, it's not a 06 GTO. Simply put.


Simply put, you're wrong. I just got an '06 m6 and have done many sprints from 0-60, some third gear wind-outs, and my average has been 15mpg. I reset the trip computer at last fill-up and set out on a low-rev trip, 6th gear cruise control setting of 70mph. The trip was just over an hour, and I got a freakin' 27mpg average! That's 6th gear for you, with all that torque, the engine is basically idling at that speed. Not a gas guzzler unless you make it that way! btw, I have less than 500 miles on that car. I hear gas mileage picks up after break-in.


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

I have an 06 a4 and when i set the cruise on 60mph, it had me averaging about 24mpg and then when i got on the interstate, i had cruise set on 80mph, it starting dropping my average to around 20mpg. it also depends if you are in the city or on the highway. i have had as low as 14mpg but it was due to only driving around in the city making frequent stop's and go's.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Same driving mix of city lights, short interstate hops and back country roads,,,, MPG keeps improving with each tank. Last refill hit 17.6 mpg. 

My only grip is the deviation between what the trip computer says I used and what the pump receipt states I put in the tank. I'm going by the pump and the OD miles to calculate consumption rate because the computer is keeping a consistent gallon of fuel up its sleeve to screw me when I'm gonna need it most.... Like jumping on it between 2nd and 3rd when it runs dry............. 5 miles from the nearest go juice fix!


----------



## bigcountry (Mar 28, 2007)

I get about 14 to 17 city depending on traffic and over 20 on a road trip


----------



## bklyn77 (Apr 17, 2007)

I get 17 MPG, but when I'm alone, and there is nobody next to me to complain how fast I'm driving, I only get 12 MPG? I wonder why? hahaha


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2007)

*mileage*

In Connecticut our HIWAY speed limits are between 55 and 65, I drive around the 60 to 70 MPH when on them and I will average about 23 MPG,, In the city/ town area it will drop down to about 15 MPG


----------

